# Anonimo Professionale GMT Prototype........



## Victor Boyd

I just picked up this Prototype Professionale GMT.... P25

A stunning Tool-Diver. I am very impressed.It has a black date wheel which I really like,but I think the production has a white date wheel.





































All the best,
Vic :-!


----------



## sparmar1

Superb Vic, I am green with envy!!!

Sanjay


----------



## Stark

*Excellent Choice Victor, nice watch...*

any chance you could post a Wrist Shot. I am curious as to just how " Big " it sits on the wrist. :-!

Thank You,

Ron


----------



## Victor Boyd

Hi Ron,

The Pro is very comfortable at around 156 grams.Here is a pic on my 7.5" wrist.

Cheers,
Vic :-!


----------



## Stark

*Hey Vic, it Looks really great. Actually fits your wrist..*

nicely. One thing, that watch eptiomizes "Tool Watch", more so than the any watch I have owned. Nice strap _ diModel? Good Choice, whomever makes it! I would like to see one in person. I'd Better leave the credit cards at home though....

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Victor Boyd

Hi Ron,

Yes,I am currently wearing it on a 22mm Di Modell Chronissimo and it fits beautifully.You will not be dissapointed if you get a Professionale......truly an outstanding Dive Watch.

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## Stala

*Congratulations on a very rare piece, Vic!*

Protoypes are not that easy to come by and it certainly looks good on your wrist.

Wear it on good health!


----------



## Victor Boyd

Thanks Stala,

I cannot seem to get it off my wrist.....LOL.

The Pro GMT is a very special watch.

All the best,
Vic :-!


----------



## Watchmeister

Man, is that ever one great looking watch. :gold Congratulations! :-!


----------



## Mark Borella

You know what I really love about the gmt 6001?


The GREEN numbers. They are awesome man I wish they made them on the millemetri as well


----------



## Victor Boyd

Currently wearing the Pro GMT on a Vintage 22mm Omega Mesh Bracelet.....fits beautifully.

Cheers,
Vic :-!


----------



## rajenmaniar

Victor Boyd said:


> Currently wearing the Pro GMT on a Vintage 22mm Omega Mesh Bracelet.....fits beautifully.
> 
> Cheers,
> Vic :-!


You kno Vic I was thinking of trading my Professionale but after this no way.It is a keeper for sure.I will have to try a mesh on it!


----------



## Revenant mark II

Looks very nice on that bracelet, almost like chain mail, If king Authur wore a watch that would be it! A great timepiece Enjoy:-! 

REV M II


----------



## Mark Borella

Hi Victor

Can you please confirm that the professionale gmt has two different colours of luminova for the gmt and normal time?

Do you have a night pic ?


----------



## Victor Boyd

Mark Borella said:


> Hi Victor
> 
> Can you please confirm that the professionale gmt has two different colours of luminova for the gmt and normal time?
> 
> Do you have a night pic ?


That is absolutely correct Mark,

I don`t have any night or lume pics , but the lume is very good.

all the best,
Vic :-!


----------

